# Aruba MUST SEE



## Tin Man (May 12, 2007)

Has anyone tried Snuba or Sea Trek? It sounds great. Any other must see activities, excursions or nightlife ?  Thanks ......


----------



## judys19058 (May 14, 2007)

Husband has done the snuba at the Antilla sunken ship and when we were in Australia.  He really enjoyed it since he was not scuba certified.  On the other hand, I am just happy snorkeling.   We have never tried the Sea Trek but have watched people doing it.  They walk the sea bed along a marked path.  Looked fun, but several women chickened out at the last minute.  Probably claustrophobia.  I don't know what kind of "must do" activites you like to do, but the jeep or ATV tours of the island are a great way to see just about the entire Island.


----------



## Tin Man (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info. We are just trying to get a feel for the island. We have never been there before. We like most excursions and activities - gambling and nightlife to skiing, snorkeling, etc. although shopping is low on our list. Thanks again for responding. I found it funny that 138 people viewed but only you responded. must have been something I said.


----------



## chrisnwillie (May 15, 2007)

I'm an Aruba lover and go there every March...I own at Playa Linda. I didn't respond for a couple of reasons. I don't snorkle or dive or do any of those activites. In fact, Aruba is the one place I go every year for 3 weeks and DO NOTHING at all but relax, unwind, and go out every night for a GREAT dinner! OK, I do plan a Forum party for all of us that are there...but it is a two hour sunset cruise aboard the Jolly Pirate (http://www.jolly-pirates.com/tours.php) and then dinner after for all of us at MoomBa's on the beach (http://www.moombabeach.com/).

I'd be happy to answer any questions you have, as long as it's about HOW to do nothing on the most relaxing vacation you every took!  

There are Jeep Tours, ATV rentals, lots of snorkeling options as well as diving options, banana boat and Jet Ski rentals....etc.


----------



## judys19058 (May 16, 2007)

I agree that Aruba is the one vacation where we relax and do almost nothing.  Since we have already done almost everything we would want to do, we now like to relax, read, snorkel and enjoy the many good restaurants on the Island. On the other hand, first timers want to see and do everything possible.  Our new activity this year will be to geocache.  This is a great new way to enjoy sights almost everywhere we vacation (including Antarctica).  Just goes to show you, you can find things to do even in laid back Aruba.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (May 16, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear I'm not the only one!!   

I suggested something sightseeing-ish the other day and my husband looked at me like I had six heads and said, "I do not DO anything in Aruba!"  Me?  I have four novels packed and ready to go, and my sunglass prescription is up to date for all the people watching.  We consider Aruba the UN-Vegas (our Vegas trips are nonstop on the go craziness).


----------



## Kathy (May 16, 2007)

*Aruba*

We have been to Aruba at least 10 times and it is getting difficult to find new things to do each year. Usually we just sit by the water and eat out. The new thing we did this year was to take the helicopter ride from downtown. We did the entire island tour and paid $110 for each of 2 adults and half price for our 12 year old daughter. The helicopter is brand new and seats 3 plus the pilot. It was an amazing ride!! We have done the Atlantis submarine, all of the snorkle trips, jeep, ATV,horseback riding,island tour,DePalm Island,etc.but we found the helicopter ride to be the most fun.


----------



## Docklander (May 28, 2007)

*Scuba & Song*

I have been lucky enough to have scuba dived in a lot of places around the world and I can honestly say that the place I would most recomend for people to take their first steps is Aruba. If you haven't dived before then this is an absolute must in Aruba, the instructors are fun, the equipment is of a good standard and the dives are interesting and easy (provided you stay away from the south coast). IMO Snuba would be a waste as you would get so much more out of a dive.

As far as land based things to do are concerned I cant add much more to what everyone else has said exept to say that you should give the Sopranos piano bar a try (out of the Radisson and diagonally to your left). Usually a good crowd, good songs and often a lot of fun.  This is not necessarily a 'must do' thing but a nice way to spend a relaxing evening after dinner with a few drinks.


----------



## ownsmany (May 28, 2007)

*Aruba*

We love the beach - the clear blue water.  Love to snorkle there.
Used to like to go to the Natural Bridge - but heard it feel a few years ago.
Liked going to the light house and small church.  

Enjoyed all the arubian shows - dancers, etc.  There is one night that the local children put on an "Arubian Show".  It's in town and only costs a few dollars each.  At the end of the show they invite the children in the audience to dance on stage with them.  Don't know if the still do the show - as it has been a few years since we were in Aruba.  My kids loved the show.


----------



## laxmom (Jun 1, 2007)

I am in Aruba now and we did a tour yesterday that we all enjoyed.  We did the Jeep Safari with DePalm Tours.  You spend the morning driving off road on the north side of the island.  The tourists take turns driving the Range Rovers and the guide talks to you via speaker from his truck leading the way.  We had a great time and saw some of the landmarks that this island is know for.  We then spent the afternoon on DePalm Island where they have seatreck and snuba (we didn't do)or snorkeling. (gear included) The fish were huge!  It is all you can eat or drink. We had a great time and even the 16yo loved it.  The also have a small waterpark which really was more fun than we expected.  Check it out next time you are in Aruba!!


----------

